# Algae Problem



## milindsaraswala (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 8 Gallon Tank with 6 Neon Tetra in it. My water parameter are normal. I am using Flourish as my Fertilizer.10 hours a day 24 watt light. Day before yesterday what I see in my tank is green hair algae on my plant. As it was very less I remove it and there is no green algae now. I stop light for whole day.And today morning suddenly I see some brown spot on my all plants I think it is brown algae. Now I wanted to know that how to remove it.

I was thinking to some Red Cherry Shrimp in my tank to get reed of Algae but I could not find it in market. But still I will search in the market I get but can you people suggest me some small fish which work as algae eater which can be compatible for my Neon Tetra and my 8 Gallon tank.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Simese algae eater or a small type of pleco might clean the plant but be careful with the pleco he might damage the plant just a guess.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

how long has the tank been setup?


----------



## aquaticforest (May 23, 2010)

Add some flourish excell. With tthat much light for that many hours and using flourish as a fertalizer you need to add some co2. If you overdose the excell for a few days it will clear up the algae and not hurt the plants. You can also spot treat the plants with flourish excell for a few days and that will also help get rid of it a little faster.


----------



## 1up (May 10, 2010)

Will this work for green algea too? I get some flourish excell?

I have plants in my tank too and I got ugly green algea all over. I've had the tank set up for about 2 months


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Other animals you could add to eat the algea would be otocinclus or Amano shrimp. Amano shrimp should be easier to find than cherry shrimp.


----------

